# 52235 with 51720 - serately billable



## rconstant (Aug 21, 2013)

Good day All.....I am looking for a situation where 51720 can be billed with 52235.  I am thinking that if a tumor was left behind for some reason and could not be removed, this would be serately billable?  CCI states that a modifier is allowed and I am just trying to find out what scenario would be appropriate to bill together with the 59.  Thanks for the help!

Beckey


----------

